

Gödel’s Incompleteness Theorem for dummies - helium
http://giavasan.diludovico.it/archivio/2005/07/22/godels-incompleteness-theorem-for-dummies/

======
ars
What?

That is not the incompleteness theorem, that's a form of the Liar paradox.

He also has not established his ability to create such a sentence in the first
place. If the UTM is really universal he won't be able to find such a
sentence.

~~~
j_baker
I don't think this was intended to be a mathematically precise statement of
the theorem. Rather, it's a decent introduction to the general concept behind
Goedel's incompleteness theorem.

------
j_baker
The linked page is a much better resource for understanding the Incompleteness
Theorem: <http://www.miskatonic.org/godel.html>

